# Calvin's 500th



## Pop the Reformer (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I just wanted to mention that as the co-chair of the Connecticut Valley Conference on Reformed Theolgy we have an excellent conference coming up on Calvin (since it would be his 500th b-day..) with two great speakers lined up- David Calhoun and Carl Trueman. Please check out our previous conferences from the CVCRT at CVCRT.org and watch for more details on this great, inexpensive conference.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's the link:
CVCRT: Connecticut Valley Conference on Reformed Theology


----------



## BertMulder (Aug 11, 2008)

In that connection, we, the First PRC of Edmonton, will be hosting a family conference September 2009, DV:

Protestant Reformed Family Confe

speaking at this conference will be Prof. D. Engelsma and Prof. B. Gritters


----------



## ADKing (Aug 11, 2008)

And of course CALVIN 500 - A QUINCENTENARY Anyone from the PB planning on attending this?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2008)

ADKing said:


> And of course CALVIN 500 - A QUINCENTENARY Anyone from the PB planning on attending this?



I wish! 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/calvin-500-a-33170/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/happy-birthday-john-calvin-23000/

Here is one trip itinerary from an old thread (then from St. Andrews on to Geneva):

http://www.puritanboard.com/179699-post3.html


----------

